# Tool Trailer Build Out



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Our Club just acquired a Tool Trailer. We have a full bevvy of tools and we're wondering if anyone has pictures of how they organize and store the tools inside the trailer. Right now everything is tossed in but we'd like to build out the interior to stand Lambertons and Rogue Hoes Up Right, have some shelves for delicate stuff, etc.

Any pics or diagrams would be super helpful.

(our trailer is 4x6 with an 18'' v-nose that gives some extra space)


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

I too am doing this exact same thing right now with a 5x8 enclosed trailer. I'll try to take a picture and post it. 
We needed low cost and flexibility - the ability to move tools around in the trailer, add and remove tools over time... so I came up with a solution that places D-rings along the walls every 15", and we are using milk crates sitting on the floor to keep all the shovel heads (for instance) together, and we strap the handles to the wall using rubber straps.


----------



## casey (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's some pics of our tool trailer. Hope these help.


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/tool-organization-747648.html

might help


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

Casey - that trailer is huge, and well stocked, nice!

Here is our trailer for now... we thought we had alot of tools until we put them in the new trailer! The D-rings are mounted on pieces of 3/4" plywood attached to the metal framing along the floor, wall center, and top, and I have more hooks to install along the top. McMaster.com is your friend. We have 4 rogue hoes, loppers, and rakes we ordered on their way to us, plus we have two wheelbarrows and 2 stihl leafblowers and a 10x10 canopy to still put in there... One challenge is weight distribution, keeping it centered over the axle so the tongue weight is <100lbs.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Be careful with that tongue weight obsession. Your load should be distributed 60/40 biased towards the front. Any tendency for the rear to be heavier could result in the trailer getting tail happy, which is going to result in dangerous unpredictability while towing.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

I should have said "tongue weight ~100lbs", which is the rated target for towing that specific trailer.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

If the claimed tongue weight is 100lbs, the trailer gross weight should be 1000lbs. Pretty light for a closed unit of that size. Your axle and tires are most likely rated 2000# (or maybe 3500#), which is the important factor. At full load, that mean over 200lbs on the tongue, which is exactly what a Class 5 hitch is rated for. Just keep in mind that a 2000lbs trailer will put some stress on the braking system of the towing car so having brakes on the trailer is usually a good idea.

I'm about to get an 16ft v-nose to store our tools when on the job. These units are pretty expensive! It's big, but we carry 2 ATV, a lot of power tools, bunch of handtools and lot of fuel. 16 will actually be stacked all the way to the top. I'll post pictures when we're done


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

HypNoTic said:


> If the claimed tongue weight is 100lbs, the trailer gross weight should be 1000lbs. Pretty light for a closed unit of that size. Your axle and tires are most likely rated 2000# (or maybe 3500#), which is the important factor. At full load, that mean over 200lbs on the tongue, which is exactly what a Class 5 hitch is rated for. Just keep in mind that a 2000lbs trailer will put some stress on the braking system of the towing car so having brakes on the trailer is usually a good idea.
> 
> I'm about to get an 16ft v-nose to store our tools when on the job. These units are pretty expensive! It's big, but we carry 2 ATV, a lot of power tools, bunch of handtools and lot of fuel. 16 will actually be stacked all the way to the top. I'll post pictures when we're done


I'm pretty sure you mean class 1. Class 5 is a weight distributing hitch, usually rated for over 1000lbs on the tongue.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Cotharyus said:


> I'm pretty sure you mean class 1. Class 5 is a weight distributing hitch, usually rated for over 1000lbs on the tongue.


Damn! that's what happen when you reply before the first coffee in the morning! I did mean a Class 1 hitch.

My truck have a 18K rated hitch (class 5) without weight distribution system. It's useless for my equipment trailer which is well balanced. It's more a question of weight.


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/check-out-my-rack-783135.html]Check out my rack.


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

Guys, We're assembling a trailer very similar to this and have a qestion concerning the shelving. Do you have tools thrown out of them, while bumping down the road?? I had imaged I would install the shelving cantered towards the walls to help hold items on, plus add a lip with holes in it for mounting bungee cords to hold whatever tools stored onto them. Maybe I' getting to anal about this?? Please let us know your experience with the shelving. Thanks!


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Bungees. Lots and lots of bungees. We added hooks and clamps, clamps to help keep handles in place and bungees to seal the deal.


----------

